# Lures



## elyfishingmaster (Sep 3, 2004)

what is a good lure to fish to catch the walleyes


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

What method of fishing and where are you fishing??? I hate to answer your question with a question but there's plenty of lures to use and the type of fishing you're doing will determine what could potentially work best.


----------



## elyfishingmaster (Sep 3, 2004)

this weekend i am going out to avon for the first time on a boat with a friend and im not sure what method we are using.


Thanks in Advance KFM


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

I'll assume you're talking about Avon on lake Erie????
Try hair jigs tipped with minnows or jigs with 2"-3" curly tails. Yellow, white, green, orange, purple or black all will work but the green or yellow may produce better for early spring depending on the water clarity. Also, you may want to try any of the various blade baits and vertical jig with them. If you're going to be trolling try some crank baits like husky jerks, little rippers or rattlin rouges. Drifting with three ways or bottom bouncers (jig & minnow) will work too.
One of the best things you can do though, is to stop at a bait store and ask for info about what's been working and where? Most people will be very helpful in giving info, especially if you're spending a few $$$$


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

Kidfishinmaster,

There's lots of "best" lures for walleyes-it just depends when and where. HooknBook mentioned a few. If you are trolling at dawn or dusk there's usually a good trolling bite right now and for the next month in that area (Lorain/Avon) near shore with the Rapala Husky Jerks, Reef Runner Ripsticks and other shallow stick baits. More info on the "how" you are fishing will help in the "what" answers. 

Tim


----------



## ketchabiggin (Mar 31, 2005)

You could always go back to what worked a few years back......chartruse Hot'n Tots.


----------



## eagleclaw (Oct 31, 2004)

i used to use minnows or cranks baits


----------

